# Looking for a room at Anthrocon



## Ibuuyk (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, the room I was gonna share with a couple people's master decided to ditch me for a couple friends of his because he prefers cash to PayPal, and he would have never told me if I hadn't asked him when we were gonna plan out the details about when and where we were gonna meet to discuss the hotel room's number, fees, schedules and such (he wanted to plan all that at the very last minute, see), so now I have to find another room.

So, is there anyone trustworthy who's looking for a roommate and isn't gonna cancel without telling me?  I'll pay with PayPal as soon as we plan out the details, AKA room number, hour and location of meeting, rules, price, number of roommates and beds, and which hotel (though I have a preference for the main one).

You can either note me, send me an email, post here or whatever if you're interested.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 2, 2012)

A Canadian? You interest me...

I posted another thread with the details of my room, get back to me once you've read it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 2, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> A Canadian? You interest me...
> 
> I posted another thread with the details of my room, get back to me once you've read it.



I read it when you made it, but the fact you'd have people stay outside the room while you have sex turns me off.  I mean, I like sleeping at night.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I didn't plan on kicking out people forever... But to each his own. I hope I can meet a fellow FAF-er there this year


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 6, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Well I didn't plan on kicking out people forever... But to each his own. I hope I can meet a fellow FAF-er there this year



Say, around which hour do you think you'll fuck?


----------

